# Humphrey Bogart look-a-like.



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 3, 2009)

This pilot reminds me of Humphrey Bogart a bit. 







The real name of the pilot is James Howard. 

Humphrey Bogart was a veteran though. He joined in the Navy in 1918, near the end of WWI.

http://www.leisuregalleries.com/ameraces.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! He does look like Bogey!


----------

